# Struggling with FO Purchases



## Ochre+Co (Mar 21, 2022)

I’ve been spending a lot of time reading reviews and trying to find scents that I want to use consistently. This has led me to spend a good bit of money on FO, most of which I don’t end up liking.

What do you do with scents that you don’t like? Was it an arduous process to find companies that carried FOs that you like at a reasonable price?


----------



## lsg (Mar 21, 2022)

You can buy one ounce sizes of fragrance oils for a reasonable price from Nature's Garden.  This will give you an idea of what you like without spending a lot of money on a FO that you don't want to use again.


----------



## LynetteO (Mar 21, 2022)

This is where I read how fragrances behaved for others & more. It helped me to purchase fragrances that “stick”.






						FO and EO important threads
					

SMF Fragrance Oil Review  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1SarBRyH9X4gghraavMFTWfchk-c7sNswuh-yaTdRf1M/edit#gid=1719085749  https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/soap-scent-review-forum-link.36267/  FO and EO Questions  https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/newbie-here-fo-eo-qs.16632/




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Ochre+Co (Mar 21, 2022)

lsg said:


> You can buy one ounce sizes of fragrance oils for a reasonable price from Nature's Garden.  This will give you an idea of what you like without spending a lot of money on a FO that you don't want to use again.



That might be what I have to do. Some companies only offer 1/3oz samples trial sizes, which isn't enough to make a full batch on my smallest mold at 3%.

What are some of your favorite FOs from them?


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 21, 2022)

Nurture and Micas and More also offer 1 oz samples. They both give good descriptions and tell you how they perform in soap. I use Nature's Garden for a couple scents still, but they were my go to when I first started just because there were so many. 

Everyone likes different things. I like sweet or fruity scents, so vanilla bean (I get mine from nature's garden) and citrus (burst of energy from m&m is my favorite).


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 21, 2022)

It is always best to purchase Trial or 1 oz bottles.  I have purchased from BrambleBerry, Nurture Soap, Shay and Company, Rustic Escentuals, Elements Bath & Body and from stashes.  Shipping is high for the last two and Shay is local to me so I don't know what they charge.  BB and Nurture have a great selection, BB's shipping is reasonable for me at least (I'm on the same coast) and Nurture offers free shipping over $30.

I have a couple of 4" Square Silicone Molds (20 oz) that I use for testing (totally worth the extra money) and have used some of the smaller bottles with success because it isn't just about having a strong scent, but scent retention (along with discoloration, ricing, acceleration, etc).

My problem is that I have a ton of 1oz and 2oz bottles in my quest to find my scents.  But that's okay, I'm working my way through them.


----------



## Ochre+Co (Mar 21, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> It is always best to purchase Trial or 1 oz bottles.  I have purchased from BrambleBerry, Nurture Soap, Shay and Company, Rustic Escentuals, Elements Bath & Body and from stashes.  Shipping is high for the last two and Shay is local to me so I don't know what they charge.  BB and Nurture have a great selection, BB's shipping is reasonable for me at least (I'm on the same coast) and Nurture offers free shipping over $30.
> 
> I have a couple of 4" Square Silicone Molds (20 oz) that I use for testing (totally worth the extra money) and have used some of the smaller bottles with success because it isn't just about having a strong scent, but scent retention (along with discoloration, ricing, acceleration, etc).
> 
> My problem is that I have a ton of 1oz and 2oz bottles in my quest to find my scents.  But that's okay, I'm working my way through them.



Agreed. I also have a 20oz mold. That’s where I try to do some of my testing. I like quite a few FOs from Wooden Wick (Makesy), but the prices are dreadful on some of them. BrambleBerry also has some great ones, but I’m on the east coast, which makes shipping awful sometimes.

I’ll check out some of the other companies that have been suggested. I tend to like scents that invoke deep florals in an exotic tone but with something woody at the end. Then again, I bought lemongrass EO and fell in love with that, too, and I don’t normally care for citrus.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 21, 2022)

Fragrance Buddy is another company that has 1 oz. samples. The prices and shipping costs are reasonable. I've had good luck for the most part with the FOs I've ordered from there, and there are a couple of threads from a few years ago when a couple of members were testing a lot of the FB fragrances if you do a search.

Nurture Soap is my favorite. Majestic Mountain Sage also has very high quality FOs - they are higher in price though.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 21, 2022)

Ochre+Co said:


> Some companies only offer 1/3oz samples trial sizes, which isn't enough to make a full batch on my smallest mold at 3%.


I buy 6 FO samples at a time and test them all at once using a *6-cavity round silicone mold*, 1 scent for each cavity. 1/3 oz sample size is good and saves investing $$$ in fragrances that you don't like.

*TESTING EOs/FOs & COLORANTS*

*Majestic Mountain Sage* is known for  high quality  fragrances, i.e., EOs, FOs and Flavor Oils for lip balm. They have been around since "forever" and are on their second generation of ownership. Be sure to choose USPS Priority Mail ($8) for shipping. The checkout defaults to UPS Ground ($16)

I find their recommendations for fragrance rates to be spot on, no matter what bath & body product I make. 

*MMS Fragrance Calc*

ETA: Search "MMS" for reviews about their FOs. Be sure to tick the "Search Titles Only" button.

Since you are in Florida, you may want to check out

*Camden-Grey Essential Oils and Fragrance Oils*

Located in Ft Myers and Doral. I haven't shopped there in ages due to the cost of shipping from FL to CO but I always liked their products and customer service. It might be worth a look?

ETA: Set the "Sort" Option at the top to "Best Selling".  

They have a $35 order minimum. Just for fun, I entered 6 FOs, 2 oz. from the Best Sellers list. I was pleasantly surprised at the cost -- $5-$8 each.
2 fl. oz. = 59 mls. Use 3 mls for testing; enough leftover for a 30 oz. oils batch. 

See PDF attached for shipping from FL to CO and Total amount of order.


----------



## Ochre+Co (Mar 21, 2022)

Thank you for the help, everyone! The tips are going to help me so much.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 22, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Since you are in Florida, you may want to check out
> 
> *Camden-Grey Essential Oils and Fragrance Oils*
> 
> ...


I second this. I love Camden Grey - great quality oils, and they often run specials with free shipping over a certain amount (not hard to do), or significant discounts.


----------



## Pseal (Mar 22, 2022)

Ochre+Co said:


> I’ve been spending a lot of time reading reviews and trying to find scents that I want to use consistently. This has led me to spend a good bit of money on FO, most of which I don’t end up liking.
> 
> What do you do with scents that you don’t like? Was it an arduous process to find companies that carried FOs that you like at a reasonable price?



The Flaming Candle has great FO & have 1 ounce bottles. They are in  FL.             Candle Science in NC have 1 ounce bottles. I buy a lot of my fragrance oils from Natures Garden, they offer 1 ounce bottles


----------



## lucycat (Mar 22, 2022)

I think it is a lot easier to pick sweet fragrances or woody fragrances.   Deep florals are difficult, and probably the definition differs between people.  Consider becoming more familiar with fragrance notes in commercial products, such as Bath and body works and how they are described.   It may help you when reading scent descriptions of fragrance oils.   Fragrance oil companies carry a large variety but they follow current trends.   So, finding a commercial product you like may lead you to something similar by a fragrance company.


----------



## chigirl (Mar 29, 2022)

Ochre+Co said:


> I’ve been spending a lot of time reading reviews and trying to find scents that I want to use consistently. This has led me to spend a good bit of money on FO, most of which I don’t end up liking.
> 
> What do you do with scents that you don’t like? Was it an arduous process to find companies that carried FOs that you like at a reasonable price?


I either put them on the free for the taking table at work or chuck them


----------



## Vicki C (Mar 30, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I buy 6 FO samples at a time and test them all at once using a *6-cavity round silicone mold*, 1 scent for each cavity. 1/3 oz sample size is good and saves investing $$$ in fragrances that you don't like.
> 
> *TESTING EOs/FOs & COLORANTS*
> 
> ...


I recently did some similar FO testing - link with photos here Fragrance testing


----------



## ArcticBanshee (Apr 8, 2022)

I know what you mean, about spending lots of $$ on FO’s. I will say this: many FO’s _change.. _not only when you put them in the soap, but as time goes by. What first makes me unhappy might suddenly change after a couple of weeks in m&p.

Also, personally, I have come to realize that it can take a few days for my sense of smell to “shake hands” with a new scent. This happens with perfume lol take a chance on as well.

Recently I purchased some product from another soaper. Lavender and Sage. At first all I could smell was the sage so it didn’t jazz me.

Then after 24 hours, my nose detected the lavender too and now I really like it.


----------



## chigirl (Apr 11, 2022)

ArcticBanshee said:


> I know what you mean, about spending lots of $$ on FO’s. I will say this: many FO’s _change.. _not only when you put them in the soap, but as time goes by. What first makes me unhappy might suddenly change after a couple of weeks in m&p.
> 
> Also, personally, I have come to realize that it can take a few days for my sense of smell to “shake hands” with a new scent. This happens with perfume lol take a chance on as well.
> 
> ...


I so agree with you!!  I am pretty new to this and my recent love of WSP’s Cupcake scent went over with friends like dynamite so I made several products with that scent. It’s very different with each product. Even from one body butter to another variety of butter (different oils) it changes. All good but different.


----------



## ArcticBanshee (Apr 11, 2022)

chigirl said:


> I so agree with you!!  I am pretty new to this and my recent love of WSP’s Cupcake scent went over with friends like dynamite so I made several products with that scent. It’s very different with each product. Even from one body butter to another variety of butter (different oils) it changes. All good but different.



Wow I did not even think of the possibility of it changing between products, but I absolutely believe you! Also, I think that depending on where you ship your product to (if you sell online), it can further change when it is used in a different environment.

I used to live in the south of the U.S. Now I live in the desert southwest and things do not smell the same to me. In the south, scents were a lot stronger and longer lasting. To me, anyway.


----------



## Ochre+Co (Apr 12, 2022)

chigirl said:


> I so agree with you!!  I am pretty new to this and my recent love of WSP’s Cupcake scent went over with friends like dynamite so I made several products with that scent. It’s very different with each product. Even from one body butter to another variety of butter (different oils) it changes. All good but different.



I would have to say this is the next most difficult part. OOB you may think it’s horrid, but put it in soap and it’s gorgeous. On the other hand, put it in a lotion or candle abs suddenly it’s different again. I’m testing a few candles, and I’m curious as to how those same FOs would do in soap, bath bombs, or shampoo bars, but I only ordered 1oz bottles.  To my surprise, the ones in the candles weren’t my favorite, but the cold throw smells wonderful in these candles.


----------



## math ace (May 19, 2022)

I de-stash my fragrances that either I don't like or don't do well and CP on the destash Facebook groups.

What doesn't do well for me and CP, can do well for others and lotions bath bombs candles freshies etc if it's a case of I just don't like the smell then to each their own. For example I don't like oatmeal, milk and honey; however a lot of people do. I don't like patchouli, however a lot of people do I'm not a big sandalwood fan, but other people are.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 19, 2022)

math ace said:


> For example I don't like oatmeal, milk and honey; however a lot of people do. I don't like patchouli, however a lot of people do I'm not a big sandalwood fan, but other people are.


Oh my goodness. Those are all proven winners. One might wonder what's wrong with your nose!    Just kidding!

Post them here for us to take first pick. No sense de-stashing to complete strangers when so many members, especially new members, are more than willing to take them off your hands!

Please and Thank You!!!


----------



## MelissaG (May 19, 2022)

Ochre+Co said:


> I’ve been spending a lot of time reading reviews and trying to find scents that I want to use consistently. This has led me to spend a good bit of money on FO, most of which I don’t end up liking.
> 
> What do you do with scents that you don’t like? Was it an arduous process to find companies that carried FOs that you like at a reasonable price?


Destash on a facebook destash group. I run one and am a mod for a second. I have a bunch to destash right now.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 20, 2022)

If there are any popular scents or perfumes that you like, my suggestion is to search for FO dups of the scent.  I’ve seen them for Chanel 5, Shalimar and many other perfumes and colognes while browsing FOs. Another approach is to buy some straight up type FOs. There was no need to explain citrus, florals and woody notes to my nose, but it needed help with amber, sandalwood, musk, tonka, moss, powder, and probably a few others. Ozone remains a mystery  For an FO that I think is just okay, I usually blend it with a single note FO that I think will work, or just add a small bit of it to another FO that I like.  As for price points, I’m okay with spending a bit more on an FO if the scent will stick.


----------



## math ace (May 20, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Oh my goodness. Those are all proven winners. One might wonder what's wrong with your nose!    Just kidding!
> 
> Post them here for us to take first pick. No sense de-stashing to complete strangers when so many members, especially new members, are more than willing to take them off your hands!
> 
> Please and Thank You!!!


 Absolutely!  You can have first dibs the next time I stumble across a fragrance heavy in these fragrance notes. 
 I am not a huge lavender fan either .   However, I will happily cross the garden path and walk through some Eucalyptus or Camphor! EVERYONE'S nose is different.  I try to offer something for every nose as long as it isn't too offensive to my nose lol


----------



## bwtapestry (Jun 5, 2022)

I have multiple samples of FO, most in the 5ml range.  Am a beginning soaper and have made about 20 batches to date.  Have been combining the FO's.  I add two or three drops of FO into a small glass bowl and then add one or two drops of another FO that I think will blend together.  Then I sniff to see what I think.  This way I am not wasting.  Sometimes I blend a floral FO with EO in order to use up what I already have.  Have found that lavender EO blends well with any floral scent.   Also have been adding 1 tsp of kaolin clay (per lb of oil) to soaps in order to help anchor the scents.  Seems to be working with the exception of the citrus oils which refuse to cooperate :/   So far I've only had one stinker and it is drying down and might be ok after all (it involved mint and seems to becoming more tame as it drys.).  Oh I also tend to soap on the cool side as my first few batches got too thick too fast when adding FO and EO.  Am not doing anything cool with swirls or colors yet.  Just learning.  Always learning.  Being able to read posts on this site is extremely helpful!!  Thank you everyone.


----------



## Ochre+Co (Jun 5, 2022)

Yeah, at this point I’m just sucking it up and ordering things I think I might like. I’ve been mixing a few together with really good results. I’m starting to understand that trial and error is going to be the only way I’m going to find what I like.


----------



## MelissaG (Jun 5, 2022)

Oh, I should mention that I hate patchouli. It stinks. I made vanilla patchouli and some people have liked it but it really isn't selling. Then I tried sandalwood patchouli and nearly everyone I talk to has liked it plus it's been selling. I know you're not partial to either but they mellow each other out nicely. You might like to consider it.


----------



## math ace (Jun 5, 2022)

bwtapestry said:


> I have multiple samples of FO, most in the 5ml range.  Am a beginning soaper and have made about 20 batches to date.  Have been combining the FO's.  I add two or three drops of FO into a small glass bowl and then add one or two drops of another FO that I think will blend together.  Then I sniff to see what I think.  This way I am not wasting.  Sometimes I blend a floral FO with EO in order to use up what I already have.  Have found that lavender EO blends well with any floral scent.   Also have been adding 1 tsp of kaolin clay (per lb of oil) to soaps in order to help anchor the scents.  Seems to be working with the exception of the citrus oils which refuse to cooperate :/   So far I've only had one stinker and it is drying down and might be ok after all (it involved mint and seems to becoming more tame as it drys.).  Oh I also tend to soap on the cool side as my first few batches got too thick too fast when adding FO and EO.  Am not doing anything cool with swirls or colors yet.  Just learning.  Always learning.  Being able to read posts on this site is extremely helpful!!  Thank you everyone.


How do you make sure the blend you are  creating is still skin safe and safe at the rate you are using?


----------



## AAShillito (Jun 5, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> Oh, I should mention that I hate patchouli. It stinks. I made vanilla patchouli and some people have liked it but it really isn't selling. Then I tried sandalwood patchouli and nearly everyone I talk to has liked it plus it's been selling. I know you're not partial to either but they mellow each other out nicely. You might like to consider it.


2 questions- what FB group do you recommend and what fragrances did u use for sandalwood/patchouli bc the patchouli I last tried  made me feel queasy


----------



## bwtapestry (Jun 5, 2022)

math ace said:


> How do you make sure the blend you are  creating is still skin safe and safe at the rate you are using?


When using plant based FOs from FNWL (fromnaturewithlove.com)  Each product has a percentage of usage chart and I normally use the "rinse off" category as recommended per product.  Or alternatively I use the amount of scent recommended in the soapcalc.net.  

When using EO depends on the EO.  Most of my EO are from Edenbotanicals.com  and Woolzies  10 grams (plus or minus a bit) per lb of oils in CP soap seems to work well.  

FO seem to be entirely proprietary so it is very difficult to know exactly what is in them.
EO are much more easily worked with for me because I know exactly what is in them.  

Skin safe.  I research the EO and try to use those that are generally well received such as Chamomile, Lavender, Ylang Ylang, Rosemary, Litsea Cupeba, Lemon Verbena, and the more common EO's found in skin products.   

Have found the citrus EO soaps to be the most difficult to retain a scent with EO usage.  The lye seems to simply "eat" the EO.   Today I tried a mix of Lime, Orange, Vanilla, and Vetiver EO and it was pretty nice (but the Vetiver is very pricey).     

Hopefully I am not making mistake with my measurements.  Haven't sold a thing yet, but have some friends that are testing my first attempts.  IF and when I do sell a product I would list the EOs on the label so Buyers could determine allergic issues.    

Personally I am severely allergic to latex and it seems to have crossed over into other plastics.  So I have difficulties with foods and items wrapped in plastics.  That is why I started making my own hair shampoo and conditioner.   Have a grand daughter that is allergic to nuts, all dairy, sesame and a few other items.   Allergies are a huge concern for me.   Skin safety is part and parcel of the same concern.

Thank you for your question.  Hoping for your opinion on my measuring methods.  Best,


----------



## bwtapestry (Jun 5, 2022)

Ochre+Co said:


> Yeah, at this point I’m just sucking it up and ordering things I think I might like. I’ve been mixing a few together with really good results. I’m starting to understand that trial and error is going to be the only way I’m going to find what I like.


Oddly enough I had a FO from FNWL (fromnaturewithlove) that is called "Canaga flower".  It did not smell that good in the bottle but I had 3 samples of it (not sure how I had 3, perhaps they multiply when I am not looking).  At any rate added some to a lard based soap test and the smell is lovely in the soap.  Perhaps the type of fat affects the smell?   I should start using lard in my solid perfumes then :/


----------



## MelissaG (Jun 5, 2022)

AAShillito said:


> 2 questions- what FB group do you recommend and what fragrances did u use for sandalwood/patchouli bc the patchouli I last tried  made me feel queasy


I could give you mine but I don't like self promotion here. Search "soap destash" on facebook.

The Sandalwood Patchouli I have is from Wholesale Supplies Plus. Men seem to love it. I usually have any guy buy it as soon as they smell it.


----------



## math ace (Jun 6, 2022)

Ochre+Co said:


> That might be what I have to do. Some companies only offer 1/3oz samples trial sizes, which isn't enough to make a full batch on my smallest mold at 3%.
> 
> What are some of your favorite FOs from them?






when I test my fragrances, I make a regular size batch of batter and then use individual cavity molds to test 1 fragrance per cavity.  This way I can test 12 to 16 fragrances at a time. I do different color mica drizzles on top of the soap to tell them apart. My samples are 2 to 3 ounces each.


----------



## AAShillito (Jun 6, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> I could give you mine but I don't like self promotion here. Search "soap destash" on facebook.
> 
> The Sandalwood Patchouli I have is from Wholesale Supplies Plus. Men seem to love it. I usually have any guy buy it as soon as they smell it.


Thank you


----------



## bwtapestry (Jun 6, 2022)

math ace said:


> View attachment 67124
> when I test my fragrances, I make a regular size batch of batter and then use individual cavity molds to test 1 fragrance per cavity.  This way I can test 12 to 16 fragrances at a time. I do different color mica drizzles on top of the soap to tell them apart. My samples are 2 to 3 ounces each.


This is a fabulous idea. Both the testing scents on individual bars and the mica marking to identify the scents.  Math Ace thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 6, 2022)

math ace said:


> This way I can test 12 to 16 fragrances at a time.


I do something similar. I tested colorants (micas) and FOs at the same time. I found it's best to do in a calm environment, i.e., when you have plenty of time so you don't rush through it.

*TESTING FOs EOs COLORANTS IN CP*


----------

